# Converting an electric oven to gas



## Melrachelle5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I bought an electric oven but I would prefer it to be gas...is it possible to convert it to gas?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

take the electric one back and get a gas oven
you can't convert it to gas.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not this again. How many times have we been spammed by this same question.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I bought a gas car, but I would prefer it to be electric...is it possible to convert it to electric?


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

I can poke two wires into a chunk of Spam, plug it in and cook it in less than 15 seconds , what nozzles do I need so i can do the same with my propane torch?
I don't want it to splode tho, I hate esplodiated spam

Mel, don't listen to these folks.You can turn an electric oven into a gas one, if you have enough junk and parts laying around to turn an aerioplane into a submarine.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

notmrjohn said:


> Mel, don't listen to these folks.You can turn an electric oven into a gas one, if you have enough junk and parts laying around to turn an aerioplane into a submarine.


Well, this certainly explains the growing need for EMT's.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ratherbefishing said:


> I bought a gas car, but I would prefer it to be electric...is it possible to convert it to electric?


Actually it would be easier to do that, than what the spambot is asking.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Actually it would be easier to do that, than what the spambot is asking.


How about an electric toothbrush?


----------



## dogris (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah, I converted my electric toothbrush to run on gasoline. I powered it with a 2 cycle string trimmer by using a wigwag from a washing machine to get the back and forth motion.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

dogris said:


> Yeah, I converted my electric toothbrush to run on gasoline. I powered it with a 2 cycle string trimmer by using a wigwag from a washing machine to get the back and forth motion.


THAT's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## Dismissive (Sep 29, 2013)

Some of you guys are jerks. I have the same question and can only assume no one has done it or can't think of any reason to do it. While doing a search, this is the only topic that came up so I'll ask again if anyone has converted an electric oven to gas. Why bother, you ask? Because I have a most excellent 1957 stainless steel french door oven (that is 220v) that fits perfectly into an Airstream I'm in the process of totally glamping out. I'm thinking I just buy an old oven that's gas (which can easily be converted to Propane) and use all the parts. I've heard there's a conversion kit but can't find one online anywhere. Has anyone actually ever done this? Are there some major differences in the ovens (not a stove top, just the oven) so it makes it impossible to do? I don't have a gas oven laying around to compare the two.
Thanks


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Dismissive said:


> Are there some major differences in the ovens (not a stove top, just the oven) so it makes it impossible to do?
> Thanks


Yes. 


A sex change operation would be easier. At least the parts are kinda convertible there.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Dismissive said:


> Some of you guys are jerks. I have the same question and can only assume no one has done it or can't think of any reason to do it. While doing a search, this is the only topic that came up so I'll ask again if anyone has converted an electric oven to gas. Why bother, you ask? Because I have a most excellent 1957 stainless steel french door oven (that is 220v) that fits perfectly into an Airstream I'm in the process of totally glamping out. I'm thinking I just buy an old oven that's gas (which can easily be converted to Propane) and use all the parts. I've heard there's a conversion kit but can't find one online anywhere. Has anyone actually ever done this? Are there some major differences in the ovens (not a stove top, just the oven) so it makes it impossible to do? I don't have a gas oven laying around to compare the two.
> Thanks


So, let me get this straight... You dredge up a year old post to call us jerks then expect help? do I have this right? Well, I suppose I have some free time before dinner.

OK, to change it from electric to gas...You will first need to source the gas parts to a similar oven. All of them. The inner walls of the oven will be needed as the gas oven walls do not have holes drilled in then like the electric ones do (element mounting brackets, etc). 
You will need to get a new control panel to properly fit the gas control valve/knob. The electric ones are a lot different. You will need to get the floor panel for the oven as well as that is entirely different than the electric one. You will need to get the mounting brackets, gas valve and assorted mounting brackets, Gas lines, pilot assemblies and burner, and thermostat controls. Once you get this all done you will need to do some extensive testing to ensure it operates properly before installing it in your motorhome


----------



## Dismissive (Sep 29, 2013)

Mr. Danpik: You sir, are not a jerk. You receive a full and complete pardon from jerkdom from now till infinity. (And you can let your wife know of said pardon as frequently as required. ; ) You answered an honest question completely, as one would expect, this being a do it yourself forum. You also saved me a bit of money, I didn't realize the ovens would have to be the same size. I had originally planned just replacing the elements with the gas tubes. So essentially, I will be placing the shell of my beautiful and irreplaceably stylish work of American 50's kitchen art over the inner workings of a modern propane stove. I'm sure I can retrofit the knobs, even if it means a little cutting and welding the get the proper ends and lengths correct. Thank you very much. Another step closer to having the coolest Antique Airstream in the Tri-state area.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

*Another step closer to having the coolest Antique Airstream in the Tri-state area*.

We would love to see pics.
We love pics here.


----------



## FClef (May 5, 2013)

Dismissive said:


> Mr. Danpik: You sir, are not a jerk. You receive a full and complete pardon from jerkdom from now till infinity. (And you can let your wife know of said pardon as frequently as required. ; ) You answered an honest question completely, as one would expect, this being a do it yourself forum. You also saved me a bit of money, I didn't realize the ovens would have to be the same size. I had originally planned just replacing the elements with the gas tubes. So essentially, I will be placing the shell of my beautiful and irreplaceably stylish work of American 50's kitchen art over the inner workings of a modern propane stove. I'm sure I can retrofit the knobs, even if it means a little cutting and welding the get the proper ends and lengths correct. Thank you very much. Another step closer to having the coolest Antique Airstream in the Tri-state area.


I wrote a post explaining things... and realized my foolish error.

Carry on.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

jbfan said:


> *Another step closer to having the coolest Antique Airstream in the Tri-state area*.
> 
> We would love to see pics.
> We love pics here.


I want to see the video when it blows up. 

Don't waste your time calling me a jerk. I freely admit to it.


----------

